# Ariens led



## Fcat9 (Nov 20, 2020)

Hey I recently purchased a ariens 24” snowblower and I’m new to this forum. I would like to install an led light on it. It does not have a headlight. Can this be done?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

would you please list the model of the machine and brand/size of the motor


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Depending on if the there is any power in the engine, I have added a new flywheel and stator to add power but I needed a new flywheel anyway as the old one got damaged so spent a little extra for one with a stator, If the engine has no stator or power you may want to try a battery powered light as many on here have done with good results as a stator can get expensive if you don't find a good deal.


----------



## Fcat9 (Nov 20, 2020)

captchas said:


> welcome to the SBF
> 
> would you please list the model of the machine and brand/size of the motor


Ariens classic 24” with 208cc motor and has a stator


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

AH it has a LCT engine same as mine, Mine is from a Ariens Sno-Tek so same engine. Yes you can add a LED light as I did also. There is a thread here some place on the parts needed and all the info you will need to do it. I'll see if I can find the thread.
Here is a thread that someone goes through what is needed and how to wire it so the LED works correctly.








Upgrading your snowblower lights to LED lights (Please...


[Edit: LED technology has improved exponentially since this thread was started. Be aware that earlier posts may be somewhat outdated, and that you will most likely find the most recent and pertinent information in later updates. Y.R.] In this thread, we'll talk about the do's and don'ts of LED...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------

